# IceLink installation in Boston area?



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

So I'm still deciding which option I want to select for connecting my shiny new iPod to my 330i. I'm not very impressed by the IPodYourBMW solution so I have it narrowed down to the BMW aux-in adapter or the IceLink unit. I know the IceLink unit has superior features in terms of charging and giving you steering wheel controls, but I am wary about some of the problems I've been reading about in this thread.

Either way I will get it professionally installed. I know that seems silly to many of you, but I'm just not a "take parts of my car off" kind of guy. I've never removed a trim piece and would prefer if I never had to. Back on topic, if I get the aux in I can have a local BMW dealer install it for about an hour of labor, however I am not sure where I could get the IceLink installed. Does anyone in the greater Boston area or even New England for that matter have any experience getting an IceLink installed? If not IceLink specific, what about recommending a high quality audio installer who should be able to handle the IceLink install?

Thanks!


----------



## WINDOWPRO (Nov 26, 2004)

Dale Pickle said:


> So I'm still deciding which option I want to select for connecting my shiny new iPod to my 330i. I'm not very impressed by the IPodYourBMW solution so I have it narrowed down to the BMW aux-in adapter or the IceLink unit. I know the IceLink unit has superior features in terms of charging and giving you steering wheel controls, but I am wary about some of the problems I've been reading about in this thread.
> 
> Either way I will get it professionally installed. I know that seems silly to many of you, but I'm just not a "take parts of my car off" kind of guy. I've never removed a trim piece and would prefer if I never had to. Back on topic, if I get the aux in I can have a local BMW dealer install it for about an hour of labor, however I am not sure where I could get the IceLink installed. Does anyone in the greater Boston area or even New England for that matter have any experience getting an IceLink installed? If not IceLink specific, what about recommending a high quality audio installer who should be able to handle the IceLink install?
> 
> Thanks!


Dale,

I didn't have a chance to read the link/thread you posted in its entirety. However, I am confident the latest firmware release solves many of the problems "others" have encountered.

In fact, I too had a couple issues early on (firmware ver. 2.01) but with each update (now v.2.04) Dension has addressed and fixed most issues.

One of the pleasant surprises, for me at least, was the expeditious manner in which the updates have been made available. I installed my ice>Link Plus in early December and have updated the firmware three times. And with each update, better performance, function, etc. And the highly anticipated ID3 Tag firmware update should be available the first of next week.

Unfortunately, I do not know an installer in your area, however, if you find one that would like to view a write-up for an install on a 2000 540i, I have made one available [URL=[URL=http://www.windowpros.com/dension-install/]ice>Link Install ]here[/URL] [/URL]

Hope this helps.

Jim


----------



## Verbalkint (Sep 27, 2004)

Dale Pickle said:


> If not IceLink specific, what about recommending a high quality audio installer who should be able to handle the IceLink install? Thanks!


Rich's Car Tunes in Watertown 617-923-1490

Sound in Motion in Allston 617-787-7744


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

Verbalkint said:


> Rich's Car Tunes in Watertown 617-923-1490


I actually live in Watertown but I didn't know about this place. Have you had work done there before?


----------



## Verbalkint (Sep 27, 2004)

Dale Pickle said:


> I actually live in Watertown but I didn't know about this place. Have you had work done there before?


Yes. They installed a sub, amp and hardwired iPod on my X5. Excellent work. These folks really know what they're doing. They did a very high quality install -- real professionals. Good people, too. They're not cheap, but, 'ya get what you pay for. I highly recommend them. Good luck.


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

Verbalkint said:


> Yes. They installed a sub, amp and hardwired iPod on my X5. Excellent work. These folks really know what they're doing. They did a very high quality install -- real professionals. Good people, too. They're not cheap, but, 'ya get what you pay for. I highly recommend them. Good luck.


I called them up and they were familiar with the Icelink so if I decide to get one I will have it done by these guys. If I am getting it professionally installed should I get the kit that plugs into the back of the radio rather than the trunk kit?


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

As long as you don't have Nav or Bluetooth I would go for the Radio End install, especially as you are going for a professional install.

I had a professional radio end install which knocked my bluetooth off, and in the end I dismantled it all myself to fix the bluetooth anyway  It's not as tricky as it looks ...


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

blisteringblue said:


> As long as you don't have Nav or Bluetooth I would go for the Radio End install, especially as you are going for a professional install.
> 
> I had a professional radio end install which knocked my bluetooth off, and in the end I dismantled it all myself to fix the bluetooth anyway  It's not as tricky as it looks ...


Where did you run the cable out from?


----------



## blisteringblue (Oct 10, 2004)

As I have a classic 2G Ipod I have the firewire cable. I ran it down from the back of the radio and out under the trim for the centre console. I have the proclip angled console mount.


----------



## Dale Pickle (Apr 22, 2003)

blisteringblue said:


> As I have a classic 2G Ipod I have the firewire cable. I ran it down from the back of the radio and out under the trim for the centre console. I have the proclip angled console mount.


Does that get in the way of your passenger's leg?


----------

